# Over reactive husband



## LiaR (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi,
I have been married 24 years and I am struggling with: is this marriage worth continuing? Today's situation is one example of the kind of personality I am dealing with. I found a lost football in a park and no one was around and it was evening. I thought I would bring it home, someone lost it...maybe I shouldn't have but I did 

My husband saw it and liked it. Well that night, our puppy found it and chewed the end off of the football. Needless to say, the ball was ruined. My husband found a few pieces of rubber on the floor and went into a tizzy trying to find the football to see if he chewed it up. I had hid the ball when I saw it because I new he would be mad. Well, my hiding spot wasn't the best and he found it. He got super angry and said he should beat the dog with the ball and that he is worthless anyway. Just to say...he would never really do that...he is not a person who hits but just the words are upsetting!

So, to make a long story short... he didn't speak to me for 5 hours. He finally started speaking to me and defended his behavior. I went out and bought him a new football to keep the peace then he got mad that I went out and spent money on a new ball. I cannot win and he is being still cold to me.

This is a common scenario and it is always over something really stupid like this. There is not reasoning, talking to or making him see how dumb this is. It is a huge deal to him! 

What am I doing spending my days walking on eggshells? I recently decided to go back to school and get myself financially stable but that will take several years, this is a goal to get out. This is several more years of this unhappy life I am living!

What to do?


----------

